# Who is your Favorite Furry Video Game Character?



## JaketheTiger (Dec 16, 2013)

people have been asking me this question for years now and its MY turn to ask other people!

first of, i will answer the Question.
My Favorite Video Game Character is the crazy marsupial who is dear to all our hearts, none other than Crash Bandicoot
and YES i do look at Porn of him. BUT NOT THE VORE SHIT!  i personally hate vore and will avoid it every possibility i get.   


now its your Turn, Furs.
oh and if possible, keep this Furry related Please!


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

Wow...straight forward and everything.

There are a lot of video game characters I like, and I'd say...Crash as well. I shy away from the porn.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

there's not much to shy away from, sadly.  there's not that much art of Crash.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

Too many char
I do search rule 34 once in a while to see what other people drawing of it is like but I don't really enjoy it.

I enjoy the little things more. The step right before the next level. You know, like how people enjoy an almost visible panty shot.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

ok....
my favorite video game character is Vaas Montenegro from Far Cry 3, i seriously doubt i will get a new favorite any time soon because he is just so awesome
 and no, i am not gay to look up his porn. never ever ever ever!!!


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

i understand.  i myself am one of those people, but i do like to see actual porn here and there


----------



## Jags (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

My favourite character is Link,  so no I don't look at porn of him :L

Krystal on the other hand...


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*



Pantheros said:


> ok....
> my favorite video game character is Vaas Montenegro from Far Cry 3, i seriously doubt i will get a new favorite any time soon because he is just so awesome
> and no, i am not gay to look up his porn. never ever ever ever!!!




didnt say you had to  , i only asked IF you do/have


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*



Rain-Wizard said:


> My favourite character is Link,  so no I don't look at porn of him :L
> 
> Krystal on the other hand...



lol, i knew i'd get alot of Straight guys answering this Question XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

My fave vidya character is probably some Random German footsoldier from ww2 and no, I don't look up porn of him.


On the furry department, I guess my fave character is probably My charr  from Gw2. 
The only screencaps I have are from low levels though, not in my dazzling lvl 80 armor :V
And there is no porn I'm sure.
I don't play furry games at all so I don't even know who I could choose from.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

I've been browsing a lot of Mr. Game and Watch porn lately.


----------



## BRN (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

1) every pokemon

2) all day
literally 24/7

I don't sleep



porn


----------



## Namba (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

Banjo-Kazooie, because they are so inseparable I count them as one character. And hell no.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*



JaketheTiger said:


> lol, i knew i'd get alot of Straight guys answering this Question XD



Have you ever seen a straight guy say they like masturbating to Fox? XD


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*

Gatomon from Digimon.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2013)

I changed the title to get rid of the "porn" part (a little too much for this place...) and specified that it should be about furry characters.

Carry on. :V


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Carnau (Dec 16, 2013)

M'AIQ OH GOD


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh, heavens no! That would be my very LEAST favorite video game character!




Oh, Hell Yeah! Wolf O'Donnell is awesome and I want there to be a game where we get to play as him.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, I love me some M'aiq the Liar. 

I don't think Amaterasu counts, probably, in that she never talks, but she's my favorite _animal _video game character.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

Sly Cooper. And yes, shut up he doesnt wear trousers and is all kinds of cheeky and charming okay >.>


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

Damn that's hard. I'm just gonna split this into design and actual character. 

As far as design goes, Plissken from Contra ReBirth. I like him because how many gun toting lizard people do you play as in a game? I also like how he climbs and runs like an actual gecko. It's a seamless transition between animalistic and anthro without being full on feral. Pretty cool.

Character wise?
I'm gonna get shit for this but hear me out, Blaze the Cat.
There's a lot of reasons for me to like Blaze. She's not by any means amazing, but she's not annoying which is rare of Sonic characters (especially newfags). She's useful and stern, but she's not cocky or emo. She's got super powers but they aren't stupid as fuck (can't go wrong with fire). She's interesting to play as and I'd like to see her have another major role next Sonic game. 

I bet some of you thought I was gonna name Krystal, Opera Kranz, Merveille Millioooooooonnnnnnnnnzzzzz, or some other smexy anthro babe, huh? QwQ


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

Arcanines, Nidokings and Quilavas.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 16, 2013)

Ratchet


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 16, 2013)

Sonic the Sexhog


----------



## Willow (Dec 16, 2013)

Bowser :I


----------



## Alexx_blue (Dec 16, 2013)

Kingsley (PS1 nostalgia right there).


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 16, 2013)

This is an easy one for me: Scias from Breath of Fire IV.  I'm not entirely sure I can even explain why, but there's just something totally awesome about him.


----------



## Alexx_blue (Dec 16, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> This is an easy one for me: Scias from Breath of Fire IV.  I'm not entirely sure I can even explain why, but there's just something totally awesome about him.



Surley Rei from Breath of Fire III aswell


----------



## maidnaut (Dec 16, 2013)

kazooie at the beginning of nuts & bolts is p hot tbh


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 16, 2013)

maidnaut said:


> kazooie at the beginning of nuts & bolts is p hot tbh



Not going to lie, I pause the game when I jump in hopes the camera will give me a nice shot of his ass >\\\\\\\>


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

I like Crash Bandicoop, and I am *not confortable* with you jerking off to him  ):<


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I like Crash Bandicoop, and I am *not confortable* with you jerking off to him  ):<


fapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## maidnaut (Dec 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I like Crash Bandicoop, and I am *not confortable* with you jerking off to him  ):<



hey man nothin wrong with a little banjoxgruntilda bump n grind screw n wind


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 16, 2013)

If we are going in terms of furry video game characters, then either Red XIII or Kimahri.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

OH wait! Fucking Hell, how did I forget THIS piece of perfection. The Pandawa babes from Wakfu. @w@
Hate the game though.


----------



## Tyranny (Dec 16, 2013)

Even though I don't fap to such since I'm not that kind of furry, I do look at and like pics of ridley boning samus, cynder, krystal...that bubblegum pic...


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine are a toss up between Freya Crescent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and Jon Talbain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So much <3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 17, 2013)

Alexx_blue said:


> Surley Rei from Breath of Fire III aswell



Don't that just beat all.
Rei is okay, but if we're talking favorite it's definitely Scias.  I don't know of any other tall floppy-eared dog ronin who have a debilitating stutter.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Who is your Favorite Video Game Character? and Do you look at Porn of Him/Her?*



Toshabi said:


> Have you ever seen a straight guy say they like masturbating to Fox? XD


not yet i havent XD


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

Then you should keep in private what you do with your private parts, I really don't want to know and you really don't need to tell


----------



## Antronach (Dec 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Then you should keep in private what you do with your private parts, I really don't want to know and you really don't need to tell



But we're furries, we share all our fetishes. Preferably in orgies, but interwebs works too. :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

Antronach said:


> But we're furries, we share all our fetishes. Preferably in orgies, but interwebs works too. :V



Not in this forum, this is an anti-furries furry forum (?


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Antronach said:


> But we're furries, we share all our fetishes. Preferably in orgies, but interwebs works too. :V


Not on FAF. This is a PG-13 forum.



JaketheTiger said:


> Crash Bandicoop? Learn how to spell, dude. and another thing. I can Jerk off to him whether or not you dont like it. It's my Choice, My dick, NOT yours





> *don't*


Crash Bandicoop is the chicken, dude.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Sonic the Sexhog



Also known as Ming-Lee, the fastest Vietnamese hedgehog prostitute.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 17, 2013)

ok not realy into games, but, there was this one furry female in the old N-64 version of donkey kong. I forget her name but I think she had something to do with music!


----------



## Midyin (Dec 17, 2013)

Is it me or does it seem like there isn't many video games staring furries anymore? Back in the 80s and 90s it seemed like almost every game had some kind of fuzzy mascot for their main protagonist, but now I think game designers and writers think there just isnt a market for them anymore. now everyone wants to be Some Assassin guy(Assassin's creed), some criminal(GTA Characters), Solid Snake, Marcus Phoenix or Lara Croft. Sure there's the old timers like Crash, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, and Sonic(& his crew), but I cant come up with any widely popular New Furry characters making the scene aside from M'aiq The Liar...

Sorry, I wondered off there... If I were to pick a favorite, then it would have to be good old Donkey Kong JR. The first video furry I ever played as on the old Atari...


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> ok not realy into games, but, there was this one furry female in the old N-64 version of donkey kong. I forget her name but I think she had something to do with music!


Candy Kong?

I actually don't know how I remember that because I haven't played DK 64 in forever.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 17, 2013)

JaketheTiger said:


> Crash Bandicoop?  Learn how to spell, dude. and another thing. I can Jerk off to him whether or not you dont like it. It's my Choice, My dick, NOT yours



Chill out dude. Seriously.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> Candy Kong?
> 
> I actually don't know how I remember that because I haven't played DK 64 in forever.



*edit* never mind, I think you're right.


----------



## lukefrost (Dec 17, 2013)

Definitely Ty the Tasmanian Devil.  I mean, c'mon he has an accent!  And no porn but that sounds like an interesting idea one day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Weren't Ty's games like hidden gems? I missed out on them. 


Fox from Starfox Adventures was pretty cool. He had the most personality and detail in that game. Even if it was cheesy. But I like the more rowdy, snarky, rebellious almost Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle appeal of him in that game. He was pretty fun. Then he went "meh" srs bsns in spess in Assault (though I fucking loved that game).

EDIT: Speaking of Ty, regardless of his older game's quality, the new one looks like it's gonna be shit. Fake ass Rayman Origins. lol


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 17, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *edit* never mind, I think you're right.


That sounds right!


----------



## lukefrost (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Weren't Ty's games like hidden gems? I missed out on them.
> 
> 
> Fox from Starfox Adventures was pretty cool. He had the most personality and detail in that game. Even if it was cheesy. But I like the more rowdy, snarky, rebellious almost Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle appeal of him in that game. He was pretty fun. Then he went "meh" srs bsns in spess in Assault (though I fucking loved that game).
> ...



It was a total hidden gem, I happened to get it from my Uncle who has no idea about what video games are, but so worth it


----------



## Taralack (Dec 18, 2013)

Holy crap how did this thread turn into "which furry video game character do you fap to"? 

But I suppose considering the subject matter I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Delta (Dec 18, 2013)

Sly Cooper.

Dude is suave as fuck and the games were greasy sweet.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 18, 2013)

Taralack said:


> Holy crap how did this thread turn into "which furry video game character do you fap to"?
> 
> But I suppose considering the subject matter I shouldn't be surprised.



falco is hawt i want him 2 giv me a beakjob


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 18, 2013)

Taralack said:


> Holy crap how did this thread turn into "which furry video game character do you fap to"?
> 
> But I suppose considering the subject matter I shouldn't be surprised.




The original topic was "Who's your favorite furry video game character that you look at porn of" but Mentova had to cover up the shame that is OP (aka his son).



If you read my book and fan fics, you wouldn't ask such ridiculously obvious things in Den threads.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 18, 2013)

So talking about who we like on a PG level is off topic? Meh, it's the op's fault for such a misleading thread title, he should be punished. :V

I'd go with Rikuo from Darkstalkers, even if I was better with Lilith.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 18, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> falco is hawt i want him 2 giv me a beakjob



That sounds extraordinarily painful.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

Taralack said:


> Holy crap how did this thread turn into "which furry video game character do you fap to"?
> 
> But I suppose considering the subject matter I shouldn't be surprised.



The op was already I fap to this, from the very first post this thread was like that


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2013)

And I do Like Gex. Gex is awesomesauce.



Toshabi said:


> The original topic was "Who's your favorite furry video game character that you look at porn of" but Mentova had to cover up the shame that is OP (aka his son).
> 
> 
> 
> If you read my book and fan fics, you wouldn't ask such ridiculously obvious things in Den threads.



So you DO write about Princess Celestia getting pounded!


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 18, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> That sounds extraordinarily painful.



LOGIC HAS NO PLACE IS MY SEXUAL FANTASIES

Anyway,




Sabrewulf is pretty cool too.


----------



## Kobe Mutt (Dec 20, 2013)

Ratchet from the ratchet an clank series would have to be my favorite. hes just to cute lol


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 20, 2013)

Elh Melizee from Solatorobo: Red the Hunter, whom of which is currently in my avatar. For a larger picture:




The design is so good and she looks so pretty.
She's pretty smart, is usually serious, and tries to do the right thing.
She's my fave furry video game character.

EDIT: Wait, this was originally about what furry video game character people like to look at porn of?
Uhh....At this present time I wish to withhold that information.


----------



## Aulendra (Dec 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> LOGIC HAS NO PLACE IS MY SEXUAL FANTASIES
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...



This guy or Riptor. So much fanart drawn in Junior High of either one of them kicking eachother's ass, if not fighting other guys from the series like Fulgore.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd have to say Klonoa, love the games and he's so adorable. 




Then after that maybe Banjo-Kazooie, or Ratchet... maybe Red, they're all super cool.




... Red is cool.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 20, 2013)

BearLyons said:


> I'd have to say Klonoa, love the games and he's so adorable.


Are the games any good? I've always wanted to play them, but was unsure how legit they are.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Are the games any good? I've always wanted to play them, but was unsure how legit they are.


Well it's my favourite series of games so I'm gonna say they're amazing. From a trying-to-be-non-bias point of view though, I'd say they are solid platformers with nice soundtracks, characters and environments to boot, the stories are good, but the gameplay is the strongest point I think.
The first game, Klonoa: Door to Phantomile, is available on PS Store for around Â£4/$6 I think? Definitely worth picking up, I highly recommend it and the reviews aren't too poor either I think.

Also there's an original ongoing comic series of Klonoa on ShiftyLook if you wanna check that out: http://www.shiftylook.com/comics/klonoa/archive


----------



## Tica (Dec 20, 2013)

First of all, just gonna say that I don't enjoy nor use furry porn.

My favorite furry video game character who I DON'T look up porn of is Amaterasu from Ookami. She's a super kickass heroine (I mean, come on, she's the SUN GODDESS) and the game itself was not only beautiful and super engaging, but also super nostalgic for me as I mostly grew up in Japan so there's lots of little cultural things packed into there that make me all sabishii for when I used to be in Tokyo.


----------



## Pine (Dec 20, 2013)

I was in love with the Star Fox series while I was growing up. Wolf O'Donnell was a genuine bad-ass. Admit it, you were furry for Krystal too.
Talk about generic.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm gonna taboo here and just say it; I can't stand the Starfox series. At all.
I haven't a clue as to why everybody's so wet over it all the time.

Anyway, my favorite furry videogame character has to be Naked Snake. Here he is in his gharial fursuit partial:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> I'm gonna taboo here and just say it; I can't stand the Starfox series. At all.
> I haven't a clue as to why everybody's so wet over it all the time.


Me neither. While I like the design of the Arwing, I don't get why Krystal, Falco and Fox made it so popular.


----------



## Tica (Dec 20, 2013)

I think I tried to play Starfox 64 once and I found it boring and overly difficult. Idk if I even beat the first level.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Me neither. While I like the design of the Arwing, I don't get why Krystal, Falco and Fox made it so popular.



Well... the series became popular, I presume, because of Star Fox 64, which is a great game with some hilariously quotable dialogue.  The characters, I'm pretty sure, are only popular because the games are popular, and people end up projecting.  If you actually think about it, Fox has always kind of been a null personality (except for select instances in Adventures, sure), Falco is a generic tough guy with a heart of gold, and Krystal is... I don't even know.  She's a little like Princess Amidala from Star Wars, I guess.  I'm pretty sure, like most of their stuff, that when folks at Nintendo made Star Fox, the characters were not their highest priority.

Peppy is awesome, though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Well... the series became popular, I presume, because of Star Fox 64, which is a great game with some hilariously quotable dialogue.  The characters, I'm pretty sure, are only popular because the games are popular, and people end up projecting.  If you actually think about it, Fox has always kind of been a null personality (except for select instances in Adventures, sure), Falco is a generic tough guy with a heart of gold, and Krystal is... I don't even know.  She's a little like Princess Amidala from Star Wars, I guess.  I'm pretty sure, like most of their stuff, that when folks at Nintendo made Star Fox, the characters were not their highest priority.
> 
> Peppy is awesome, though.


Alternatively furries simply found a character with plenty of reference material and proceeded to draw porn that caught the eyes of many.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 20, 2013)

I always enjoyed Blaze the Cat from the Sonic series. She was the tough do-it-yourself princess with the pyro works goin for her. Plus she's pretty fun in Sonic Rush. Not quite as fast as Sonic, but added her own flare to the game. 

I kinda wish she were in more games, and not just simply appearing in them like usual.


----------



## Jmeeblings (Jan 12, 2014)

JaketheTiger said:


> people have been asking me this question for years now and its MY turn to ask other people!
> 
> first of, i will answer the Question.
> My Favorite Video Game Character is the crazy marsupial who is dear to all our hearts, none other than Crash Bandicoot
> ...



probably stuck between Crash or Wolf O'Donnell


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 13, 2014)

I've always preferred Shadow>Sonic. I mean, he DOES get guns.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think any video game character is into the fandom really, so I can't answer that one.

If you mean favorite video game character that is an anthropomorphic animal, That'd be Tails.

If you mean video game character with the quality of having fur.....still Tails.


----------



## Zico (Jan 13, 2014)

My favourite furry video game character, ratchet from ratchet and clank


----------



## Jmeeblings (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I've always preferred Shadow>Sonic. I mean, he DOES get guns.



I've always liked Silver for his deep back story and well developed character.  Oh wait...


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 13, 2014)

Krystal from Star Fox Adventures/Assault/that DS game I never got to play. Surprise!


----------



## Sar (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I've always preferred Shadow>Sonic. I mean, he DOES get guns.



He may have guns but that doesn't compensate for his protagonistic role in one of Sega's worst spin off games ever.


----------



## behmos (Nov 23, 2014)

pommy from bomberman


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot =)


----------



## Auramaru (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine actually isn't super involved with sexual attraction, but rule 34 creeps through all things, you know:






_*The Arbiter*_ has always struck me as so, completely badass.  I bought Halo Wars Limited Edition simply because he was on the cover (the game case was double-sided [it had no "back"]).  I always found his (short) story to be waaaaay more interesting than Master Chief's and always played him if I ever got the chance.  *nerd-gasm*


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 24, 2014)

Would Ocean Prince from Puyo Puyo count?


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 24, 2014)

Byakko no Kogenta!


----------



## Tilo (Nov 24, 2014)

InuYasha the anime acted as my my light introduction into furry.  That as my fave show.  Then I found furry art, and the furry art was good.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I've got a few favorites V:

Volf, ruler of storms! A werewolf king and greater demon from Ninja Gaiden 2.





Sabrewulf! A werewolf from the Killer Instinct games fighting to find a cure for his lycanthropy. Walk for a cure? Pfft~ He murders people to find a cure V:





Yuri and Blanca from Shadow Hearts rpg series. Yuri is a tongue in cheek shapeshifter that manages to eat Gods (badass and hilarious) V: and Blanca is a sentient wolf that joins up with Yuri in the second game.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't really have any favorite furry video game characters . However, if there is a opportunity to play as a reptile, I usually take it. Here are my favorites


Dragoniod in Dark Souls






The Argonians in Skyrim


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 24, 2014)

My favorite furry video game character? Can't decide on only one so I'll give my favorites: -Fox McCloud (starfox)  -Miles "Tails" Prower (sonic the hedgehog)  -Khajiits (Only in TESV though, they used to look really ugly)
I'm not sure if those count as they are more feral: -Amaterasu(Okami)  -Great Grey Wolf Sif(Dark Souls (most badass boss ever!))


----------



## Coffox (Nov 24, 2014)

Scouts-Many-Marshes; Argonian, Skyrim (a very handsome argonian okay?)

Arbiter of Halo 2 and 3. (struck me when i was a kid as a total badass)

Rikimaru; Satyr, Dota2

Garrus; Turian, Mass Effect series (i mean who doesnt love Brandon Keener's voice)

...Foxy; Fox-animatronic, that dreaded FNaF game including its prequel.

Skirrae; Argonian, Elder Scrolls Online (do mmorpg player-created characters count?)


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 24, 2014)

Morrwind,
Xenonauts,
Warframe,
Skyrim
Fallout TTW (Modded Fallout NV so it combines FO3 with it)


----------



## Granus (Nov 25, 2014)

I've always liked Fox and Wolf from Star Fox. Especially when it comes to their Assault designs.

I also like the Khajiit from The Elder Scrolls series. I really love this feline race.

I like a lot of others too, but those are my favorites.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Nov 26, 2014)

I think mine is Rumble from League of Legends,

but if female yordles were furries and not smurfs, It'd be Poppy


----------



## Riltmos (Nov 27, 2014)

I am with Slissors, Falco is my favorite character. To make things better, he is in the Super Smash Brothers series since Melee, and I feel he is the easiest character in SSB4 to use. All other characters feel clunky to me.


----------



## Diesel_ (Dec 1, 2014)

Of all time I'd have to say Sonic. But I've just started playing _Dust: an Elysian Tail_ and for some reason I'm really starting to really like Fidget, she's just so adorable.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 3, 2014)

Diesel_ said:


> Of all time I'd have to say Sonic. But I've just started playing _Dust: an Elysian Tail_ and for some reason I'm really starting to really like Fidget, she's just so adorable.



fidget?... really?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 3, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> fidget?... really?


Well she is adorable I guess?

Alduin. 
Because all anthros are furries and therefore all dragons are scalies.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I've always preferred Shadow>Sonic. I mean, he DOES get guns.



iv never used a gun but thanks for mentioning me m8 :V

Ok seriously....maybe ratchet? I haven't played many fur games so im going for ratchet from ratchet and clank.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wolf Link!


----------



## FrostPaw22 (Dec 3, 2014)

Google glasses featuring Star Fox


----------



## Diesel_ (Dec 4, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> fidget?... really?



Yeah shes all cute and little and scared of a whole bunch of shit,  but then turns around and shoots out fireballs or balls of lightning.


----------



## Spelunkadunk (Dec 4, 2014)

My fav furry from a video game would have to be Cait Sith from FFVII little kitty kicks some ass


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2014)

I guess I would say Conker. I don't really know any furry video game characters aside from Sonic and some of the old Sony mascots.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 4, 2014)

Khajiit


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 4, 2014)

Bob from Animal Crossing. If that's an unacceptable answer, then Deeja from Skyrim (we got beef)


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 4, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> fidget?... really?


HER? VOICE!
The thing is adorable as heck and her personality/voice just scream fun and adorable.


----------



## MegaMew (Dec 4, 2014)

Medli from Legend of Zelda: wind waker. Too cute :3


----------



## Gronix (Dec 4, 2014)

Daxter aaaw yush


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 4, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> HER? VOICE!
> The thing is adorable as heck and her personality/voice just scream fun and adorable.



Fidget annoyed the heck out of me. Thank goodness Dust was cool.

Remember this guy in Quest for Glory? He will sell his meat for a $1. He made the whole game much easier.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

*Epsilon Eagle* from Alien Soldier is high up there for me. Such a badass.






Then *Firebrand* and *Freya Crescent *too.


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 10, 2014)

It's gotta be *Crash Bandicoo*t but old school Crash


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 10, 2014)

Marquis De Hoto taking the spot as my most beloved cheerful seme.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 11, 2014)

^ That reminds me, I need to finish that game. .-. Too many games to play, no time to play them.

My fav is me as a male Khajit. The females look weird. And only the Skyrim or ESO ones. Or the modded one I made for Oblivion because it looks less stupid. Rawr.

Oh oh oh, and Bigby Wolf from The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 11, 2014)

Kinare said:


> ^ That reminds me, I need to finish that game.



Finish it and cry with me because of the ending.

RIP Love.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 11, 2014)

I forgot to mention Jon Talbain, but with him being a werewolf that was pretty much a foregone conclusion.


----------



## pinkie (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it cliche to say Krystal from Starfox?


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 13, 2014)

pinkie said:


> Is it cliche to say Krystal from Starfox?



yes :V


----------



## Kimjoy (Dec 14, 2014)

Gatomon :3


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Dec 14, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> *Epsilon Eagle* from Alien Soldier is high up there for me. Such a badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Firebrand qualifies as a furry, unless demons are furries now.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 14, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> I don't think Firebrand qualifies as a furry, unless demons are furries now.


I'm not going to talk lingo semantics. 

He's a beastly non-human who is popular with furries. He's qualifies. Like gargoyles and hell hounds.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 15, 2014)

My first furry video game character and still a favorite has to be Tails from Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Art Vulpine said:


> My first furry video game character and still a favorite has to be Tails from Sonic the Hedgehog.



Ditto! I love Tails.


----------



## Flavur (Dec 16, 2014)

One of my favorite shows to watch as a kid. 

*Edit: *So I didn't read the title, but it turns out there is a Redwall video game anyways?...
Anyways, I'll just post another of my favourites since it should have been the first video game character to pop into my head -_-


----------



## cutiepyro (Dec 16, 2014)

I know this is going to sound dumb, but Fidget.

also, the porn of fidget does absolutely nothing for me


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 16, 2014)

cutiepyro said:


> I know this is going to sound dumb, but Fidget.
> 
> also, the porn of fidget does absolutely nothing for me



TMI buddy. Just the fact that you where looking at Fidget porn freaks me out.


----------



## cutiepyro (Dec 17, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> TMI buddy. Just the fact that you where looking at Fidget porn freaks me out.



OH OH oh oh oh, i thought we were still doing the porn thing. sorry, i was a little uncomfortable posting that little piece of information anyway.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out what qualifies as "furry," but I'll just go ahead and say Yugo from Bloody Roar. He's a kickboxing werewolf - what's not to like?


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

One of my favorite bosses is Ridley from the Metroid series


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

A very cool video game series had a bunch of anthro characters. I played it a little last night and forgot how fun it was.


----------



## SonicSweeti (Feb 22, 2015)

Sonic the Hedgehog, and Crash Bandicoot (Naughty Dog Crash, after he was sold out he turned lame)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Krystal has nice tits, and Fox McCloud is a fucking badass. Do a motherfucking barrel roll.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 22, 2015)

And they have created Marcus McCloud, a blue badass


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 22, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15791025/

History lesson in description. SFW.


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 23, 2015)

- J'zargo (Khajiit)
- Daxter (Ottsel)
- Mewtwo (Digimon)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 23, 2015)

Wildhoney said:


> - J'zargo (Khajiit)
> - Daxter (Ottsel)
> -Mewtwo (Digimon)





> - Mewtwo (Digimon)





> *Mewtwo*





> *Digimon*



*o_0*


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, I have quite a few. Could probably make a list, but I don't feel like it, so I guess I'll just pick Ratchet for now. Been replaying his games like crazy lately, and yes, I do like him a lot, so yeah. Ratchet the Lombax from the Ratchet and Clank games is my favorite. For now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, Sly Cooper is sorta sexy and suave...but not all that deep really. So I guess I'll have to go with Paarthurnax from Skyrim. He's such an interesting ally and his reveal was such a magnificent shocker. Plus the line "Is it better to be born good or to overcome your evil nature?" really made me appreciate the battle we all have inside us to control our negative impulses.


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 23, 2015)

I have 3 Favoretes

Krystal from Starfox
The Sabere Dragon in Divinity Dragon Commander
Red XIII (Nanikai) From FFVII


----------



## Valko (Feb 25, 2015)

AWWWWW YEAAAH DAXTER, Daxter is IMO the most awesome character i have ever met and also the cutest one ^^


----------



## Ieono (Feb 25, 2015)

Ganondorf counts, right? I mean, he can transform into Ganon depending on which timeline you're looking at.

If not, then Leo from Phantasy Star Universe. He's the kind of guy I could rely on.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 25, 2015)

Ranguvar said:


> Khajiit


If they count as a single character, then I approve this message.
If not, then J'zargo. â˜º


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> If they count as a single character, then I approve this message.
> If not, then J'zargo. â˜º



Thier is one more anthro race in Elder Scrolls besides the Kajit and Argonians, the Lilmothiit (vulpine's), but they have not been seen in a long time.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Amethiste said:


> Thier is one more anthro race in Elder Scrolls besides the Khajiit and Argonians, the Lilmothiit (vulpine's), but they have not been seen in a long time.


No need to tell me sir... I am the forum's Elder Scrolls Nerd. I actually have a thread somewhere in the gaming section titled "Elder Scrolls Lore for Furfags!" â˜º

Other anthropomorphic races of Nirn include:
Imga (Apes),
Ka Po' Tun (Tigers),
Tsaesci (Snakes),
Tang Mo (Monkeys),
and Sloads (Slugs)?.. maybe?


----------



## Spatel (Feb 26, 2015)

:3:3:3:3


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 26, 2015)

Spatel said:


> :3:3:3:3


Yeah! Those some fun characters. Really made me yearn for early Sonic days.


----------



## SageMerric (Feb 28, 2015)

Littlerock said:


> I'm gonna taboo here and just say it; I can't stand the Starfox series. At all.
> I haven't a clue as to why everybody's so wet over it all the time.
> 
> Anyway, my favorite furry videogame character has to be Naked Snake. Here he is in his gharial fursuit partial:


I'll have to agree with Littlerock about Snake. Also DD, Snakes pet dog in the upcoming MGSV. He's not really an anthro, but he's arguably Snake's fursona.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Mar 2, 2015)

So I've heard Red, Opera, and Merveille, but no mention of poor Waffle

if there's a furry in a mech-suit I'm not aware of, please inform me


----------



## Appalachia (Mar 2, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm, using 'Furry' as a lose definition, my mind turns to Dark Souls and the Great Grey Wolf Sif.
Not so much a 'character' on his/her own (Sif's gender is actually never clarified in the game) but the story surrounding Sif is terrific.

Kinda drawing a blank on any others :/


----------



## Granus (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh, I have a lot of these. There's the various Khajiit from Elder Scrolls, Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank, Wolf and Fox from Star Fox, Nasus and Rengar from League of Legends just to name a few.


----------



## TyDye (Mar 2, 2015)

Dun, dun, dun, dun dundun duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun! Dun dun dan, dun dan dun, dundundun duuuun dun.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Mar 2, 2015)

Kimhari Ronso from FFX.  Oh my murr.


----------



## Esper Husky (Mar 2, 2015)

Repede from Tales of Vesperia comes to mind... (Wolf O'Donnell from Star Fox...) and Kouya Aotsuki from Morenatsu??? <_<;;


----------



## born2beagator (Mar 3, 2015)

Gotta go with Falco from star fox.  I just love his attitude, and a great character design too.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 3, 2015)

These characters from Shining Wind. Never played it, but look at the ice dragon!!!!!






 -


----------



## TyDye (Mar 7, 2015)

Any furry characters that end up in anime can easily top my list (since they're scarce in number). 
Anime is love, anime is life.


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Mar 9, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Kimhari Ronso from FFX.  Oh my murr.



Nooooo! You stole my idea! 

Well, if it isn't Kimhari, then I guess the other furry character I love would be Ratchet. Mostly because he has the same voice actor as Tidus from FFX.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 9, 2015)

If modded characters in sandbox games count, I really like my character in Starbound. He was created using the Vulpes race mod, and he is awesome.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ratchet, from the Ratchet and Clank franchise


----------



## Nophox (Mar 11, 2015)

Man I didn't know anyone hated StarFox. It was the first game I ever really played, back on the snes.

and on that note, I always thought James McCloud was the coolest. Might've just been the sunglasses though...


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 11, 2015)

Am I the only one who finds it a criminal offense when a sci-fi or fantasy game *doesn't* have a non-human player character?

I'm already a human, let me play as the cool lizard lady instead of Androgynous Wimp #2


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't know how I didn't think of Lynx from Chrono Cross!!! Yess......Lynx....


----------



## Synomance (Mar 12, 2015)

Wolf From StarFox


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 12, 2015)

I didnt play much furry video games but I like Ratchet from the Ratchet & Clank series.
Maybe I remember a few more later


----------



## Synomance (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow.. Thanks. I Just remembered Ratchet too. Now to Install an emulator. I'm ganna play some Ratchet and Clank now


----------



## Half-Note (Mar 12, 2015)

Has to be Sly.


----------



## Filter (Mar 12, 2015)

Maybe Dust and Fidget, or the Kilrathi from Wing Commander. It's hard to say really, as I'm more of a casual gamer who just likes furry characters in general.


----------

